# ¡Polli, nuestra Mafaldita ya es milpostista!



## romarsan

Mil posts divertidos y llenos de simpatía

Polli/Mafalda

A por otros tropocientos mil

¡Que suerte poder compartir este espacio contigo!

F E L I C I D A D E S​


----------



## polli

Mil gracias Ro!!
La suerte es mia, por haber conocido el foro y en él a una amiga tan divertida!!
Besos


----------



## Eva Maria

Estimada Polli-Paula!

¡Ya perteneces al club de l@s milenari@s, guapa! Y te lo has ganado a pulso con tu buenhacer, simpatía y talento natural.

Y aún más que todo lo dicho, lo que me maravilla y admira más de ti al leer tus posts es tu capacidad de participación, interacción e intercambio de conocimientos con l@s demás forer@s en un clima de espontaneidad, cordialidad y, sobre todo, de ausencia de toda doblez y máscara. You're clear as crystal! 

¡Qué alegría que haya personas como tú en este foro!

1.000 besos 1.000!

Eva Maria


----------



## polli

1000 gracias 1000 Eva!
Me dejás sin palabras...
Y no es que quiera mandarte a trabajar, pero volvé con tus hilos!!, así tenemos donde juntarnos, al menos para divertirnos un rato, porque con todos tus conocimientos....no creo que necesites ayuda.
Besos


----------



## alexacohen

Faltaba yo, querida Polli.

Es que se me ha estropeado la calefacción y los dedos se me han convertido en cubitos de hielo. Ni en el foro, ni en la vida, existen demasiadas personas sinceras y honestas. Como lo eres tú.
¡Gracias por estar con nosotros!
Y, antes de que se me olvide, felicidades por tus ya 1048.

Un abrazo

Alexa


----------



## polli

Gracias a vos Alexa.
Me encanta estar estar en el foro y aprender todo lo que aprendo de ustedes.
(qué te arreglen la calefacción pronto, no vaya a ser que nos abandones por¨congelamiento agudo de dedos¨!!)
Besos


----------



## Fernita

*Querida Polli: *

*¡¡¡¡¡MIL FELICITACIONES POR TUS PRIMEROS 1000 POSTS!!!!*​ 
*Es verdad todo lo dicho por las chicas: es un verdadero placer contar con vos en los foros.*

*Te mando muchos cariños,*
*Fernita. *​


----------



## silvia fernanda

Polli,
Muchas felicidades por tus primeros mil!!!!!!!!!!!!

Silvia


----------



## Tampiqueña

_*¡Muchas felicidades Polli!*_
_Y gracias por toda tu ayuda Mafaldita, me falta la elocuencia de las demás chicas pero estoy completamente de acuerdo con ellas, parece que fueran muchas más de 1,000 las veces que he leído tus comentarios inteligentes y acertados._
_¡Muchos abrazos!_
_Beatriz/Tampiqueña_​


----------



## fsabroso

Hola Polli:

Felicitaciones por tus primeros mil, y muchas gracias por todas tus participaciones, sobre todo las de terminología médica, siempre con respuestas acertadas y precisas.

¡*Muchas Gracias*!

Fsabroso


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

¡Hola Polli!

¡Felicitaciones mina! Me da mucho gusto que sigas contribuyendo con todos nosotros con todos esos posts precisos e inteligentes. Gracias por tu ayuda ¡y a seguir aportando a los foros!

Un abrazo,

*Erasmo.*


----------



## polli

*Muuuchas gracias a todos!.*​ 
*Fernita*: querida compatriota, siempre es un placer leer tus post porque aprendo mucho de vos y siempre tenés un tono amable y considerado, aún cuando corregís los errores que aparecen por ahi. ¡Y gracias por tu ayuda!

*Silvia*: gracias por tus felicitaciones e igualmente para vos!! Estamos cumpliendo juntas

*Beatriz/Tampiqueña*: te agradezco tus comentarios y es un placer cruzarme con vos en el foro y también gracias por tu ayuda!

*Fsabroso*: ¡me sorprendiste con tu saludo! Gracias por tus comentarios y por la ayuda, sobre todo en aquellos hilos en los que puse poco o nada de contexto y vos adivinaste igual por dónde venía la cosa

*Erasmo*: gracias por tus comentarios y nos vemos en el subforo de terminología médica ...o nos chocaremos en la calle, ya que parece que estás viniendo a Buenos Aires.

Un abrazo para todos (y disculpen la poca creatividad de mis agradecimientos pero no tengo la elocuencia de ustedes para estas cosas, lo mío no son las letras, igual en definitiva el sentimiento es lo que vale)
Paula


----------



## UVA-Q

Polli !!!!!!!!!!!!!     Muchas Felicitaciones por tus tan pronto 1,000 (otro poco más y llego al festejo de los 1,500!!!)   Gracias por tus invaluables contribuciones

UN ABRAZO!!!!


----------



## polli

¡¡Muchas gracias UVA-Q!!
Nos vemos, si es que los colores lo permiten
Besos


----------



## Tezzaluna

Polli darling,

Mil felicidades por tu milenario-postiversario. 

Me encanta leerte.

Besos.

Tezza​


----------



## polli

Muchas gracias, Tezza!!
Besos
​


----------



## Moritzchen

Poyi, béibi! Felicitaishons! Siempre un gusto verte por los hilos!


----------



## polli

¡Pero muchas gracias, igualmente Moriyen!


----------



## Cristina Moreno

*¡¡FELICIDADES POLLI!!*
*Y en nombre de todos, ¡MIL GRACIAS!*
*Un cordial saludo,*
*Cristina*


----------



## krolaina

Yo sigo pensando en que esto de tener los horarios cambiados hace que nos perdamos muuuuuuuuuchos interesantíiiiiiiiiiisimos post de gente como tú. Nada, nada, tendré que desvelarme más para coincidir!

Un placer leerte, Polli! Enhorabuena por el millar!!


----------



## Eugin

¡Muchas felicidades, compatriota, por tus primeros mil en el foro!!!!! 
Espero que en los próximos 1.000 tengamos más oportunidades de encontrarnos para seguir pasándola bien, como parece que lo pasas con las "chichis" españolas .... (es que últimamente estoy un poco vaga para postear... son como ciclos, ¿viste? )

Así que te mando un "ENHORABUENA" a lo español y un fuerte abrazo, pollita!!!!!


----------



## polli

Muchas gracias *Cristina*, *Krolaina* y compatriota *Eugin*!!!
Y si, nos vemos poco, pero será cuestión de coordinar horarios y colores...
Besos chicas


----------



## Vampiro

Mafaldita!!!
Llego atrasado como carcajada de sordo, pero acá estamos para mandarte un besote desde el otro lado de la cordillera.
Esta especie de Rainbow Warriors en que nos hemos convertido nos ha tenido ocupados este último par de días... pero tú haces que todo valga la pena.
Me encanta tu humor, y tu buena disposición para ayudar siempre y a quien sea.
Un abrazo enorme amiga.

Eduardo.


----------



## polli

Oh! señor _Brácula_!!  
Estoy ¨harto¨ agradecida por sus palabras y usted sabe que es mutuo.
Un beso volador a través de la cordillera para mi amigo trasandino.

Mafaldita


----------

